# Slainte (cheers) from PA!



## SouthPaw (Apr 13, 2011)

'Lo,

My name is Amy, I am from Pennsylvania. Long time fan/ avid reader of martial arts philosophies-- I've just begun practicing tae kwon do; I've gotten to yellow belt but had to leave my dojo (money and travel.. I will get to that later). I plan to continue training at home as my boyfriend is enrolling at Dover Dragons Tae Kwon Do in hopes to re-enter tournaments. He's practiced JKD for 15+ years but for past 3 years life got in the way.

I'm aiming to get a good basic understanding of martial arts attaining blakc belt in Tae Kwon Do eventually. The art I'm most passionate about is kung fu/JKD (had some influence .. when I get to a place where I can explore the different styles I will. Tai chi is also a love for me-- qigong FASCINATES me and I am on my way to adopting the lifestyle.

I will be  travelling the country later this year and so am refraining from joining a new dojo. I hope to meet and get to know as many people as I can as I intend to visit as many schools as I can, sit in and observe and take in what I can as I make my way across the US. 

I found this site when I began learning the form palge ilche (spelling?) for yellow belt in TKD. Been lurking for a few weeks and here I am. 

Good to know you all! -Amy


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Amy! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Amy, welcome to MT!


----------



## MantisTLK (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey i'm new here as well! glad to be among friends  

I practice qigong if you have a specific question you can pm and i'll answer as best i can, if i don't know i'll ask my instructor


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow thank you! I'll have to go over some of my info and find something specific for ya. Thank you!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 13, 2011)

Slainte to you too!  Welcome to MT!

Daniel


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all-- figured this was worth passing on, also-- in just a few minutes we leave to go check out Harrisburg Kung Fu Academy-- I believe they teach Pai Lum. I know nothing about this style. I think they also teach long form tai chi (that I do know a bit about). It's a long drive from here to there but if it's worth it, well we'll see..


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 13, 2011)

Pleased to meet you, Amy.  Best of luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk, SouthPaw!

Fyn


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2011)

Fáilte!  Welcome!    Very glad you joined us


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha weedin out the other Irish lol hello Carol thank you!


----------



## MantisTLK (Apr 15, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Thank you all-- figured this was worth passing on, also-- in just a few minutes we leave to go check out Harrisburg Kung Fu Academy-- I believe they teach Pai Lum. I know nothing about this style. I think they also teach long form tai chi (that I do know a bit about). It's a long drive from here to there but if it's worth it, well we'll see..




In the movie  "Once Upon a Time in Chine" Jet Li is the master of a Pai Lum academy. I'd give it probably three stars?


----------

